# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Jenke und Janik in Asien:

## schorschilia

wusste nicht wohin einstellen; zumal ich auch nicht weiss ob`s sich um Thailand dreht

Extra - Das RTL-Magazin heute 22:15 - 23:30

Wie RTL-Reporter Jenke von Wilmsdorff mit seinem Sohn auf eine ganz persönlichen Reise geht.....

----------

